# Frankia motorhomes



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Went to the NEC yesterday,liked the look of the Frankia brand.Are there any owners of this marque out there who could give me there impressions of owning one of these vehicles....

Regards Ron.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ron

Don't know of many Frankia owners, but the company is a subsidiary of Pilote, and share a number of components. Pilotes are generally very well built, and looking at Frankias at previous shows, they are also a quality product. 8)


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ron

I've got a Frankia low profile (taller than my old coachbuilt!) on a Merc Sprinter as I wanted a rear wheel drive 

We ordered it just before last years NEC from Cranhams (speak to Chris) but we picked it up from the factory in May this year (long story - all due to the euro-£ exchange rate ) but if you are buying new then I would recommend you also collect it from the factory if possible, its very easy to get to from Nurnberg airport via train, I had an excellent reception, a tour around the factory & their service centre, they asked us to stay overnight on their aire, and see them again next morning to sort out any issues I may have had. then it was straight forward drive back to the UK

Its the best van I have had ( but then also the dearest ) I especially liked the build quality, the weatherproof fibreglass underside & alluminium framework & the MB chassis ( the ALDE wet heating is also excellent )

If there is anything in particular you would like to know - just ask


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Ron
Bought my Frankia 2 years ago at the NEC. It was the best thing I ever did!
We have just come back from a 6 weeks tour of Turkey and it performed superbly. The Merc chassis ran like clockwork and the Frankia build quality is fantastic. Nothing fell off and everything worked!    
In my personal view, I would always buy a Merc chassis. the extra cost will be worth it.
So Go for it!!!
If you need any more info just ask.
Ken


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies,much appreciated....


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Ron,

You got a PM

Maddie


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Ron - Apologies for the quality of my post but this is my first time!
We bought a Frankia I840BD at the 2006 NEC show which we took delivery of in June 2007 - over a month later than promised. I think a lot of Fiat based designs were delayed by problems in Italy. 

We have over-summered in Greece in 2007 and 2008 and in general we have been delighted with the quality of the van. Our real quibbles were over the factory fitted air-con which we thought would be a boon during heat-waves. We have not managed to extract any cool air from the factory fitted Truma unit and have had no support from our Essex based dealer. Because I use the van as a base for my sport of windsurfing we especially needed all the storage space that this vehicle offers. We were told by the dealer that the air-con unit was fitted under the floor however when we took delivery Frankia had changed the spec with no notification and installed the unit in the garage meaning that carrying a scooter and bikes was a real problem - so when the air-con failed to work we were doubly annoyed. I have subsequently devised heath robinson solutions to scooter and bike carriage.

The main plus points for us have been 
- the superb interior layout with room to pass even in the galley
- the wonderful bathroom/changing room enabled by the moveable wall
- the beautiful lounge
- the electric elevating rear bed
- the super heating system (we stayed in cold places too)
- the space under the floor for storing things

My two biggest niggles have been the wooden arms on the main settee ( phased out on newer models). I curse each time I bang some part of my anatomy. The second issue is over the difficulty in rotating the cab seats and getting access to the blinds without honking the horn or setting off the hazard lights.

The basic build quality has generally been very good although we did have a few minor issues which our dealer fixed and we do find the van extremely squeaky when we are on the road. I wonder if the delays from Fiat maybe put some pressure on to get the 2007 range to market so quality lapsed a little?

Prior to owning the Frankia we were Rapido owners. If only our marvellous Rapido dealer in Wokingham also sold Frankia vans we would be in heaven.

We no longer have a relationship with our dealer and we have the van serviced in Germany on our way to Greece. The German dealer we used was efficient quick and far cheaper than the UK equivalent, although to be fair we were only having a habitation check performed (which is money for old rope!)

I'd say Frankia is a good choice but please be more careful and assertive around your requirements than we were. We regret accepting the van but we were over a barrel with delivery occuring days before our trip to Greece started and inadequate time to acclimatize to the new vehicle.

cheers Ian


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian

as a windsurfer I assume you have a roof rack & ladder on your Frankia,

What do you think of the ladder ( the removable section )?

I was using mine the other day - hooked the lower section onto the fixed part and started to climb up when two rivets fixing the hook to the ladder sheared off , fortunately I was able to jump clear & the ladder did not scratch the van. I have since replaced the rivets with nuts & bolts.

This ladder design is my only real gripe against a Frankia - the ladder looks good but in use I find it useless, it just doesnt work well & I would much prefer to have a fold up ladder fixed onto the rear wall than have half of it stored in the garage

BR


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input Shed...


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Trek, Sorry about the delay but the credit crunch drove me back to work. Very good point and to be fair I forgot to mention the ladder. I carry a rivet gun and large rivets with me in the van so that I can repair the ladder each time I use it! I am going to modify it as you suggest. I looked for a good strong lightweight replacement but so far have not found the perfect item. My biggest gripe with the ladder is that is has to be detached and it takes a lot of room in the garage. Frankia need to redesign this! I did plan to devise some way of permanently attaching the ladder but my engineering skills are a bit on the basic side. 

By the way I just picked up my van from its latest assignation with an air conditioning agent and once again it had won yet more admiring fans - maybe not for the air-con - but for everything else....


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sheds

Are you saying that you have also had problems with the rivets on the Frankia ladder ?

If so have you reported the problem back to the dealer ?

I sent photos to Geoff at Cranhams aftersales & he tells me that he has passed them onto Frankia


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We so nearly bought a Frankia on a Merc, beautiful 3 litre V6 etc, Super. Liked the build quality and at my request the dearlership Spinney put it on a weighbridge weighing each axle individually. Empty vehicle, no water, no anything. The limiting factor was the 5 tonne rating of the Merc chassis, 5.2 tonne if you ask nicely. But not nearly enough for us, our clutter and two motorbikes in the garage. So we had to look at similar vehicles on the 6.5 tonne Iveco chassis.

It was a pitty because we would have the Frankia by now in stead of waiting for next April for our new toy.
C.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sheds

I have attached two photos of the lower removable section of my ladder

one showing the hook now secured with nuts&bolts instead of rivets 

the other shows the hinge is now bent


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi All

Another new Frankia owner, only had for 6 weeks or so, 4 year old Low profile, based on a 416 Sprinter,, Bought for motorsport use and towing !

So far, bar for the wardrobe catch, witch is bust on the lower arm, and Spinneys not answering their e-mails !! :evil: can not fault,, everything works, just as it should , build quality far better than all the previous various makes and models i have owned or borrowed !!

Regards Tim


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Clive, if you dont mind me asking. Did the weighbridge weights bear any resemblance to the stated weights in the brochure ?

TIA, Dave.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weights*



davesport said:


> Clive, if you dont mind me asking. Did the weighbridge weights bear any resemblance to the stated weights in the brochure ?
> 
> TIA, Dave.


I very much doubt it.

Trev.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*Frankia's Service Centre in Germany*

Hi TJ101

If you dont get anywhere with Spinney's you could always try Cranham's (01277 222555) for spare parts (or is it under Spinneys guarantee)

We went to the factory in Germany and had a tour around the factory and their service centre, so if you can't get anything resolved in the UK try going direct to their service centre the manager there Peter Ott speaks english

his email address is:-

[email protected]

Frankia Pilote GmbH & Co. KG
Bernecker Straße 12
95509 Marktschorgast

Tel.: 09227/738-80
Fax: 09227/738-89

If I need any big repairs or modifications in the future I will take it to Germany and get the service centre to do the work, Peter told me that they lend campers out to customers to have holidays while their own vans are in the service centre!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for that Trek

Sent the same mail to both Spinneys and Cranham's, with c/c to sales at frankia.de , and a chase up last Friday,, will give it a day or so, and then copy in Peter as well !!!

No guarantee, never mind !!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weight*



CliveMott said:


> We so nearly bought a Frankia on a Merc, beautiful 3 litre V6 etc, Super. Liked the build quality and at my request the dearlership Spinney put it on a weighbridge weighing each axle individually. Empty vehicle, no water, no anything. The limiting factor was the 5 tonne rating of the Merc chassis, 5.2 tonne if you ask nicely. But not nearly enough for us, our clutter and two motorbikes in the garage. So we had to look at similar vehicles on the 6.5 tonne Iveco chassis.
> 
> It was a pitty because we would have the Frankia by now in stead of waiting for next April for our new toy.
> C.


Hello Clive,

When you say "The limiting factor was the 5 tonne rating of the Merc chassis, 5.2 tonne if you ask nicely".

Does this have to be requested when ordered or can it be carried ut afterwards?.

I have heard of someone, who paid around £300 for the Hymer Factory to upgrade a Mercedes 5 Tonne to 5.3 Tonne and it was merely a paperwork excerisize.

Trev.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Was quoted £250 to uprate my Merc to 5.3 with Hymer Uk last month.

tony.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Lets just say that the weights in the book were a little optomistic!

C.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weights*



GEMMY said:


> Was quoted £250 to uprate my Merc to 5.3 with Hymer Uk last month.
> 
> tony.


Thanks Tony, just the man I was talking about.

Trev.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My understanding is that Mercedes are quite fussy allowing their 5 tonne chassis to be up plated to 5.2 (or 5.3) tonne. They require lots of information regarding the duty the vehicle will be doing etc. But at the end of the day its a paperwork excercise as I understand it. When I asked I was told that there was no guarantee that Mercedes would agree to the up plating at the outset. However even if we could have been guaranteed 5.3 tonne it was still much to inadequate for our needs.

I weighed all our clutter, emptied every cupboard and weighed the contents, weighed the two little motorbikes, tools, calculated the weight of the water (no I don,t want to travel anything other than full)

C.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weight*

Thanks Clive,

Seems if we buy a 5 Tonne Mercedes we may have to try and find some other weight to get it uprated, if possible.

Trev.


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

*Frankia Ladder*

Hi Trek - I have not seen the bending on the pivot point. My problem lay with the "hook" and how it is attached. I "think" that the ladder was repaired by Cranhams when I had a few items looked at. But from memory they fitted new rivets. My ladder rails are now filling up with snapped rivets and sound like maracas every time I pick them up. Cranhams are now taking on board the air-con issue and are going to collect our van and get it sorted with Truma. I will mention the ladder then. Your pics will help me make a better job than truma.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sheds

If you prise the plastic end caps off the ladder you can empty all the bits of rivets, & renew the rivets with a couple of nuts & bolts at the same time, I certainly would never trust rivets on this hook

Cranhams have advised me that Frankia are sending a replacement ladder
but they couldn't say if it has been re-designed


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5 to 5.3*



CliveMott said:


> My understanding is that Mercedes are quite fussy allowing their 5 tonne chassis to be up plated to 5.2 (or 5.3) tonne. They require lots of information regarding the duty the vehicle will be doing etc. But at the end of the day its a paperwork excercise as I understand it. When I asked I was told that there was no guarantee that Mercedes would agree to the up plating at the outset. However even if we could have been guaranteed 5.3 tonne it was still much to inadequate for our needs.
> 
> I weighed all our clutter, emptied every cupboard and weighed the contents, weighed the two little motorbikes, tools, calculated the weight of the water (no I don,t want to travel anything other than full)
> 
> C.


Clive,

Do you know if Mercedes will re-plate it after being converted or is this only possible via the Mercedes/Frankia Factory?

Trev.


----------

